# Problème avec Macintosh SE/30



## Janivo (19 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ami qui possède un vieu Macintosh SE/30, avec un disque dur de 40 Mb. Son Mac ne démarre plus, et il est obligé d'utiliser la disquette "Système 1". Une fois démarré, il peut parcourir les différents dossiers du disque dur, mais ne peut plus ouvrir ses documents. Il a des documents Word et Excel sur ce disque qu'il ne peut absolument pas perdre.

Il semble donc que le système d'exploitation ait été endomagé, et nécessite une réinstallation. Je n'ai pas essayé car je ne sais pas si les documents Word et Excel seront conservés.

Etant donné que son Mac commence à être fort limité, il pense acheter un nouvel ordinateur. Le plus important est de pouvoir récupérer ses documents et de les importer sur le nouveau.
Il a demandé de l'aide chez un revendeur Apple, qui n'a pas réussi : les disquettes formatées sur son SE/30 ne sont pas lisibles sur une machine plus récente.  

J'espère donc trouver quelqu'un qui pourrait m'aider à récupérer ces fichiers, et permettre leur utilisation sur un nouveau PC, voire un autre Mac.

Je ne sais pas grand-chose sur la bête, juste que c'est un Mac SE/30, disque dur 40 Mb et qu'il y a (avait) Word et Excel (je ne sais pas quelles versions).
En essayant d'ouvrir un document, un message demandant Mac Plus et System 6.0 est apparu, mais je n'en sais pas plus...

J'espère que les plus murs d'entre vous pourront m'aider


----------



## Oizo (19 Décembre 2005)

Le fait qu'il est impossible d'ouvrir les docs Excel et Word s'explique par le démarrage sur une disquette avec système minimum. Il manque des extensions pour faire fonctionner ces applications.

Pour récupérer ces différents documents, le mieux serait d'installer sur ce Mac le système 7.5 (le maximum accepté par ce Mac), ensuite d'y relier un lecteur ZIP SCSI.

N'importe quel Mac équipé d'un lecteur ZIP sera ensuite capable de lire ces fichiers.


----------



## Oizo (19 Décembre 2005)

Janivo a dit:
			
		

> les disquettes formatées sur son SE/30 ne sont pas lisibles sur une machine plus récente.



Essaye de faire le contraire, formate une disquette 1,44 Mo sur un Mac récent, ensuite essaye de la lire sur le SE/30. Normalement il la reconnaît.

En tout cas j'ai pu en lire comme ça sur un SE/30, ce qui n'est pas le cas du SE.


----------



## mfay (19 Décembre 2005)

Sur les SE, ça peut être logique, les premiers n'avait que des lecteurs 800k qui ne peuvent pas lire des disquette 1.44.
D'ailleurs les lecteurs de disquette récent (si ça existe encore  ) peuvent bloquer sur ces vieilles disquettes de 800k.

Bon sinon, sur ce SE/30, à priori, c'est le dossier système qui est flingué. Il faut le réinstaller sur le disque dur, et il remarchera.


----------



## Janivo (19 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses.

- Pourriez-vous me dire si les documents du disque dur seront effacés si je réinstalle le système ?

- Tous les ES/30 sont-ils munis d'une fiche SCSI ? (je n'ai pas la machine ici)

- Quelles sont les démarches pour installer le système 7.5 ? Où puis-je le trouver, est-ce gratuit ?


----------



## Oizo (19 Décembre 2005)

Janivo a dit:
			
		

> - Pourriez-vous me dire si les documents du disque dur seront effacés si je réinstalle le système ?



Il suffit de faire une installation sans effacement du disque, en conservant l'ancien dossier système pour pouvoir récupérer le nécessaire.



			
				Janivo a dit:
			
		

> - Tous les ES/30 sont-ils munis d'une fiche SCSI ? (je n'ai pas la machine ici)



Oui les SE/30 ont tous une prise SCSI.



			
				Janivo a dit:
			
		

> - Quelles sont les démarches pour installer le système 7.5 ? Où puis-je le trouver, est-ce gratuit ?



Le système 7.5 est gratuit, on le trouve sur le site d'apple prêt à être mis sur disquettes ici


----------



## Janivo (20 Décembre 2005)

Merci à tous.


----------



## patrickg53 (28 Décembre 2005)

J'ai un mac SE/30 et un lecteur Zip 100 SCSI, le tout en état de marche, si vous avez besoin de faire des tests.


----------



## bobosse3 (15 Janvier 2006)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de faire une installation sans effacement du disque, en conservant l'ancien dossier système pour pouvoir récupérer le nécessaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pour télécharger ces fichiers, certains dépassent de 800mo et le se30 d'accepte que les disks de 800mo.. sinon, faut utiliser le cd externe en scsi et trouver un logiciel de 7.5.1. Je me trompe?


----------



## Oizo (15 Janvier 2006)

bobosse3 a dit:
			
		

> Pour télécharger ces fichiers, certains dépassent de 800mo et le se30 d'accepte que les disks de 800mo.. sinon, faut utiliser le cd externe en scsi et trouver un logiciel de 7.5.1. Je me trompe?



Tu veux dire 800 ko sans doute... J'ai pourtant réussi à lire des disquettes 1,44 Mo sur un Mac SE/30. Maintenant peut-être qu'elles doivent être formatées avant je ne sais plus.


----------



## bobosse3 (15 Janvier 2006)

Tu veux dire 800 ko sans doute... 

oui excuse moi.


----------



## Luc G (15 Janvier 2006)

bobosse3 a dit:
			
		

> Pour télécharger ces fichiers, certains dépassent de 800mo et le se30 d'accepte que les disks de 800mo.. sinon, faut utiliser le cd externe en scsi et trouver un logiciel de 7.5.1. Je me trompe?




Tous les SE30 disposent d'un lecteur FDHD capables de lire les disquettes 1,4 Mo  (et, accessoirement les disquettes PC si apple file exchange est activé).

Pour les documents word ou excel, un autre problème peut provenir des versions : la compatibilité ascendante n'est que très partielle, je doute qu'un word 2000 lise un document word 3 (en tous cas, les excel 2.2 n'étaient déjà pas lus par excel 98 autant que je m'en souvienne.


----------



## xuebidon (29 Mars 2006)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Sur les SE, ça peut être logique, les premiers n'avait que des lecteurs 800k qui ne peuvent pas lire des disquette 1.44.
> D'ailleurs les lecteurs de disquette récent (si ça existe encore  ) peuvent bloquer sur ces vieilles disquettes de 800k.



J'ai justement ce problème de lecture de mes vieilles disquettes. Je me suis acheté un lecteur de disquettes usb pour lire mes vieilles disquettes sur mon PowerBook, et ça ne marche pas. J'ai dû mettre la disquette 400ko sur mon vieux PowerPC8100 (je crois), et ensuite introduire une disquette moderne (1,4mo), copier les documents de la vieille disquette sur la nouvelle, et lire la nouvelle sur le PowerBook. Ce n'est guère pratique, surtout que je dois prochainement me débarrasser de mon vieux matériel. Maintenant que vous me dites qu'on peut lire des disquettes 1,4 sur le SE30, ce que je vais vérifier de ce pas, je vais garder le SE30; c'est le plus anciens de mes vieux ordinateurs, mais c'est le plus petit... et puis j'y suis attachée, même si je ne l'ai pas ouvert depuis douze ans. Encore faudra-t-il qu'il fonctionne encore...
Cela dit, si quelqu'un avait une idée pour lire directement de vieilles disquettes sur un ordinateur moderne avec lecteur usb, cela m'arrangerait. J'ai pensé que ce pouvait être parce que j'avais ouvert en OSX3, et que ça marcherait peut-être en ouvrant sur OS9 (que je n'ai plus...)... Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée? N'y a-t-il pas un utilitaire permettant de visualiser le contenu d'une disquette qui ne s'ouvre pas et/ou de la faire monter sur un PB?

J'ajoute, pour ceux que ça intéresse, que mes fichiers sur les très anciennes disquettes sont en Word 3, que j'ai réussi à ouvrir en Word 5, je ne sais plus comment. J'ai gardé Word 5, qui est toujours mon logiciel préféré, dont je me sers de temps en temps, et qui fonctionne très bien sous Panther et Classic, et même sous Tiger et Classic.


----------



## xuebidon (29 Mars 2006)

xuebidon a dit:
			
		

> si quelqu'un avait une idée pour lire directement de vieilles disquettes sur un ordinateur moderne avec lecteur usb, cela m'arrangerait. J'ai pensé que ce pouvait être parce que j'avais ouvert en OSX3, et que ça marcherait peut-être en ouvrant sur OS9 (que je n'ai plus...)... Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?



Alors! Personne n'a d'idée sur la question? Je sais bien que c'est un problème particulier d'avoir des disquettes âgées de 15-20 ans, mais quand même!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2006)

Du calme, remonter un thread sans réponse au bout de quelques jours, d'accord, mais là, tu va un peu vite.

Pour tes disquettes, j'ai pu constater que les lecteurs USB ne parviennent pas à les lire, quel que soit l'OS. Il te faut trouver un Mac avec lecteur de disquettes intégré (les plus récents sont les G3 beiges) pour y parvenir. Ceux là peuvent lire les disquettes de 800K.


----------



## brancat (29 Mars 2006)

J'ai dû mettre la disquette 400ko sur mon vieux PowerPC8100 (je crois), et ensuite introduire une disquette moderne (1,4mo), copier les documents de la vieille disquette sur la nouvelle, et lire la nouvelle sur le PowerBook. Ce n'est guère pratique, surtout que je dois prochainement me débarrasser de mon vieux matériel. 


Et si avant de te débarasser de ton vieux matériel, tu copiais toutes tes disquettes sur un CD avec la graveur de ton PB? Les disquettes sont loin d'être éternelles, et c'est déjà un miracle que depuis 15 ans, il n'y en ait pas quelques unes de fichues


----------



## xuebidon (29 Mars 2006)

brancat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dû mettre la disquette 400ko sur mon vieux PowerPC8100 (je crois), et ensuite introduire une disquette moderne (1,4mo), copier les documents de la vieille disquette sur la nouvelle, et lire la nouvelle sur le PowerBook. Ce n'est guère pratique, surtout que je dois prochainement me débarrasser de mon vieux matériel.
> 
> 
> Et si avant de te débarasser de ton vieux matériel, tu copiais toutes tes disquettes sur un CD avec la graveur de ton PB? Les disquettes sont loin d'être éternelles, et c'est déjà un miracle que depuis 15 ans, il n'y en ait pas quelques unes de fichues


Ça, c'est bien vrai.Mais si j'attends encore un peu, non seulement je n'aurai pas copié les vieilles disquettes sur un cd, mais encore j'aurai succombé sous le poids de tout le matériel inutile.
Sans rire. Je sais bien que je devrais... Mais c'est gros, ce que j'ai à copier, au moins 200 disquettes de diverses tailles. J'ai un mari polygraphe, qui écrit 2 livres par an, et moi, j'ai corrigé nombre de bouquins. Bien sûr, ils sont publiés, mais on me demande de temps à autre la version originale, et ce pour des trucs datant de quinze ans ou plus. Alors je me dis que je vais le faire, et je pense à autre chose...


----------



## xuebidon (29 Mars 2006)

brancat a dit:
			
		

> Et si avant de te débarasser de ton vieux matériel, tu copiais toutes tes disquettes sur un CD avec la graveur de ton PB? Les disquettes sont loin d'être éternelles, et c'est déjà un miracle que depuis 15 ans, il n'y en ait pas quelques unes de fichues



Tu crois que c'est facile de copier des vieux trucs. Tu imagines ce que c'est de rejoindre un vieux réseau... J'ai bien un bridge, permettant de connecter l'apple talk à un réseau actuel. Mais tout est long, si long... Et encore il ne s'agissait pas de disquettes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2006)

xuebidon a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que c'est facile de copier des vieux trucs. Tu imagines ce que c'est de rejoindre un vieux réseau... J'ai bien un bridge, permettant de connecter l'apple talk à un réseau actuel. Mais tout est long, si long... Et encore il ne s'agissait pas de disquettes...



Je compatis, mais qui veut la fin doit mettre les moyens. Tes fichiers seraient sur le disque dur du Mac, j'aurais bien une solution à te proposer, mais sur disquettes, il n'y a pas deux solutions envisageables, tu connais déjà la seule, si pénible soit-elle, il faut t'y résoudre, ou accepter de perdre ces données.


----------



## xuebidon (29 Mars 2006)

brancat a dit:
			
		

> Et si avant de te débarasser de ton vieux matériel, tu copiais toutes tes disquettes sur un CD avec la graveur de ton PB? Les disquettes sont loin d'être éternelles, et c'est déjà un miracle que depuis 15 ans, il n'y en ait pas quelques unes de fichues


 Je précise et j'informe en même temps. Les disquettes se conservent mieux que les VHS. J'en ai fait l'expérience. Pour ce qui est des disquettes, si tu n'a pas écrit et réécrit dessus, elles se gardent très bien, même dans de très mauvaises conditions, parce que tu les as oubliées dans un coin très poussiéreux. Je vais même raconter ce que je faisais en ces temps préhistoriques où les disquettes étaient si chères qu'il fallait bien trouver des moyens de moyenner. Au temps que les disquettes disquetaient très chèrement, j'avais la mauvaise habitude de les truquer. Il suffisait d'ajouter, avec un genre de tournevis, un trou, et tu obtenais beaucoup de ko en plus (je ne sais plus si c'était la double face ou la double densité...). En tout cas, ça marchait, et le pire (ou le mieux en l'occurrence) est qu'elles restent lisibles. Donc tu passais de 400 k à 800 k avec un coup de canif. J'avais trouvé ça toute seule, et j'étais vachement contente. Ce qui m'énerve, c'est les disquettes pas trafiquées qui refusent de s'ouvrir. Ce n'est pas normal. Point. On doit aussi penser à l'histoire et pas seulement au moment présent. J'achète un lecteur de disquettes... Je devrais pouvoir attendre, en ces temps où les disquettes ont disparu, qu'elles soient lisibles. Et m... à tous les gens qui veulent juste vous voir acheter les nouveautés en se moquant de l'Histoire.


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

Bien que j'ai encore, moi aussi, des disquettes en 400, en 800 ou en 1,4 Mo, j'ai un peu oublié le pourquoi du comment certains lecteurs n'acceptaient pas de lire les 400 et 800.

Mais la logique voudrait que ce soit lié aux spécificités des lecteurs macs de l'époque : pour utiliser au maximum la place, ils travaillaient à vitesse angulaire variable afin de profiter de la place plus importante disponible sur les pistes extérieures pour grapillers des kilooctets. C'est pour ça que les disquettes étaient en 400 et 800 ko alors que les mêmes disquettes "physquement" gérées par un PC ne contenaient que 360 (simple face) ou 720 ko.

Les lecteurs FDHD arrivées avec la deuxième génération de MacSE, avec les SE30, etc. permettaient de gérer les diquettes haute densité qui arrivaient alors (1440 ko en 2 faces = 2x 720) en respectant les habitudes (et la simplicité) des PC : la vitesse angulaire constante. Pour garder la compatibilité avec les vieilles disquettes mac, ils avaient quand même la possibilité de travailler en vitesse variable sur ces vieilles disquettes. Quand Apple a abandonné la disquette, on s'est retrouvé, je suppose, avec des lecteurs PC standard qui ne gèrent pas (sauf peut-être quelques exceptions) la vitesse variable et donc pas les "vieilles" disquettes.

Mes souvenirs étant un peu vagues, j'ai jeté un oeil en diagonale sur l'article "disquette" de wikipedia qui semble bien confirmer cela (ma mémoire n'étant pas d'une fiabilité absolue ).

Ça ne règle pas le problème mais, avec un peu de chance, ça doit donner au moins une explication au problème. 


PS. Ces ruses de vitesse variable pour gagner de la place ou pas pour gagner de la simplicité ou de la vitesse sont toujours en vogue sur les CD mais c'est transparent pour l'instant


----------



## xuebidon (30 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mes souvenirs étant un peu vagues, j'ai jeté un oeil en diagonale sur l'article "disquette" de wikipedia qui semble bien confirmer cela (ma mémoire n'étant pas d'une fiabilité absolue ).
> Ça ne règle pas le problème mais, avec un peu de chance, ça doit donner au moins une explication au problème.
> PS. Ces ruses de vitesse variable pour gagner de la place ou pas pour gagner de la simplicité ou de la vitesse sont toujours en vogue sur les CD mais c'est transparent pour l'instant




Grand merci, Luc, pour vos, disons "tes" (je suis plus vieille que toi, je peux tutoyer) explications. Quand je comprends pourquoi, ça va beaucoup mieux tout d'un coup. Mon problème n'est pas réglé pour autant, mais je m'en fiche, puisque je sais pourquoi. Ça me rappelle d'ailleurs ces temps de pionniers, où l'on rencontrait tout le temps des problèmes (la fameuse bombe effrayante...) et où on ne pouvait trouver aucune documentation, il fallait sans cesse induire de la suite des événements ayant conduit au crash une "raison" à tout cela... On ne trouvait pas la raison, mais on apprenait que action A + action B + action... = BOMBE. Ça exerçait le raisonnement et la mémoire... Que de nuits j'ai passées à résoudre toutes sortes de problèmes ! L'avantage, ensuite, c'est qu'on pouvait apprendre aux autres... C'était bien, mais la documentation me manquait tout de même, qui aurait permis d'aller plus vite.
Là, j'ai honte. Je n'ai même pas pensé à consulter Wikipedia, que je visite pourtant souvent... Et de savoir que c'était un truc de Apple pour avoir des disquettes plus performantes que celles de PC (on disait IBM à l'époque) me réchauffe le c&#339;ur... Vive la Pomme!    Et merci encore!

_P.-S._ pour les petits jeunes: on n'avait pas de disque dur et, même, au début, un seul lecteur de disquette intégré, donc quelques octets de plus n'étaient pas à négliger...


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2006)

xuebidon a dit:
			
		

> Quand je comprends pourquoi, ça va beaucoup mieux tout d'un coup.



Comme je l'ai dit, ça me semble être l'explication logique (et je suis sûr que certains lecteurs avaient un pb avec ça). Maintenant, il se peut qu'il y ait en plus dans certains cas d'autres blocages, par exemple, des problèmes au niveau logiciel : les premières disquettes Mac (au moins les 400 ko) étaient en MFS. Il y a la possibilité pour que le système ne soit plus capable de gérer le MFS (j'en doute un peu parce que c'était pas trop compliqué ! il n'y avait pas de vrais "dossiers" même si l'affichage le faisait croire. Tous les fichiers étaient en fait au même niveau du disque. D'ailleurs, on ne pouvait pas avoir 2 fichiers de même nom, même dans 2 dossiers différents).


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai dit, ça me semble être l'explication logique (et je suis sûr que certains lecteurs avaient un pb avec ça). Maintenant, il se peut qu'il y ait en plus dans certains cas d'autres blocages, par exemple, des problèmes au niveau logiciel : les premières disquettes Mac (au moins les 400 ko) étaient en MFS. Il y a la possibilité pour que le système ne soit plus capable de gérer le MFS (j'en doute un peu parce que c'était pas trop compliqué ! il n'y avait pas de vrais "dossiers" même si l'affichage le faisait croire. Tous les fichiers étaient en fait au même niveau du disque. D'ailleurs, on ne pouvait pas avoir 2 fichiers de même nom, même dans 2 dossiers différents).



En fait, là, ce n'était pas affaire de système mais de contrôleur (dont je ne me souviens pas exactement du nom, mais il y avait un W pour Wozniak dedans), il y en eut deux versions, une première (jusqu'au mac II je crois) qui ne permettait de lire et d'écrire que des disquettes de 800 Ko, même avec un lecteur "haute densité" (j'ai testé personnellement), et une version évoluée ensuite pour gérer les lecteurs haute densité.

Pour la différence entre disquettes Mac (800 Ko) et PC (720 Ko) par contre, je suis plus réservé sur ton explication. En effet, le système de gestion des fichiers du PC (Fat 12 pour les disquettes) est différent de celui du Mac (HFS), et s'il fait perdre 80 Ko sur une "DD", il en fait gagner 100 sur une "HD" (1,3 Mo sur Mac, contre 1,4 sur PC). Je pense que c'est là l'explication, sinon, il ne suffirait pas d'ajouter un logiciel aux PC pour lire et écrire des disquettes au format Mac.


----------



## xuebidon (30 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En fait, là, ce n'était pas affaire de système mais de contrôleur (dont je ne me souviens pas exactement du nom, mais il y avait un W pour Wozniak dedans), il y en eut deux versions, une première (jusqu'au mac II je crois) qui ne permettait de lire et d'écrire que des disquettes de 800 Ko, même avec un lecteur "haute densité" (j'ai testé personnellement), et une version évoluée ensuite pour gérer les lecteurs haute densité.
> 
> Pour la différence entre disquettes Mac (800 Ko) et PC (720 Ko) par contre, je suis plus réservé sur ton explication. En effet, le système de gestion des fichiers du PC (Fat 12 pour les disquettes) est différent de celui du Mac (HFS), et s'il fait perdre 80 Ko sur une "DD", il en fait gagner 100 sur une "HD" (1,3 Mo sur Mac, contre 1,4 sur PC). Je pense que c'est là l'explication, sinon, il ne suffirait pas d'ajouter un logiciel aux PC pour lire et écrire des disquettes au format Mac.



Eh zut*! Moi qui étais toute contente que Mac ait toujours été plus fort que PC... Bon, tout ça est un peu trop technique pour moi, et je n'ai jamais osé utiliser de PC pour comparer (peur de l'Inconnu...). Mais je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait ajouter un logiciel aux PC pour lire/écrire des disquette Mac. En tout cas, je n'ai jamais rencontré personne qui sache le faire... Alors que, dans le sens inverse, ça a toujours marché impec... J'ai même été payée longtemps pour ça*: mettre des fichiers PC au format Mac. Je suppose qu'on a toujours dû pouvoir faire tout sur l'un ou l'autre, mais c'était plus facile sur Mac, et la plupart des utilisateurs lambdas de PC n'arrivaient pas à grand-chose... Maintenant, je pense que les switchers sont vraiment plus doués que les autres. Merci à vous, qui avez connu PC et, donc, en savez bien plus que moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

xuebidon a dit:
			
		

> Eh zut*! Moi qui étais toute contente que Mac ait toujours été plus fort que PC... Bon, tout ça est un peu trop technique pour moi, et je n'ai jamais osé utiliser de PC pour comparer (peur de l'Inconnu...). Mais je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait ajouter un logiciel aux PC pour lire/écrire des disquette Mac. En tout cas, je n'ai jamais rencontré personne qui sache le faire... Alors que, dans le sens inverse, ça a toujours marché impec... J'ai même été payée longtemps pour ça*: mettre des fichiers PC au format Mac. Je suppose qu'on a toujours dû pouvoir faire tout sur l'un ou l'autre, mais c'était plus facile sur Mac, et la plupart des utilisateurs lambdas de PC n'arrivaient pas à grand-chose... Maintenant, je pense que les switchers sont vraiment plus doués que les autres. Merci à vous, qui avez connu PC et, donc, en savez bien plus que moi.



En fait, sur Mac, au moins depuis le système 7, c'est possible et c'est compris dans le prix. Sur PC, c'est un peu plus récent (mais ça existait fin 96), et c'est payant (à l'époque, ça coûtait dans les mille francs, de mémoire, Responsable informatique d'une compagnie du groupe AGF, j'avais du en faire l'acquisition, car les AGF étaient en plein switch du Mac vers le PC, et ça a pas mal servi, une partie des Mac n'étant pas en réseau).


----------



## Gwen (30 Mars 2006)

xuebidon a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, si quelqu'un avait une idée pour lire directement de vieilles disquettes sur un ordinateur moderne avec lecteur usb, cela m'arrangerait. J'ai pensé que ce pouvait être parce que j'avais ouvert en OSX3, et que ça marcherait peut-être en ouvrant sur OS9 (que je n'ai plus...)...


J'ai le même soucis. Et c'est pour ça que je garde mon PowerBook duo ainsi qu'un Mac SE (le classique vient de me lâcher et je lui cherche une alimentation  ...)

Tout ça m'est utile pour mon Newton principalement.


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2006)

Salut Pascal  



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En fait, là, ce n'était pas affaire de système mais de contrôleur (dont je ne me souviens pas exactement du nom, mais il y avait un W pour Wozniak dedans), il y en eut deux versions, une première (jusqu'au mac II je crois) qui ne permettait de lire et d'écrire que des disquettes de 800 Ko, même avec un lecteur "haute densité" (j'ai testé personnellement), et une version évoluée ensuite pour gérer les lecteurs haute densité.



Je connais mal les histoires de contrôleur mais c'est sûr que c'était la spécialité de Woz qui avait fait celui de l'Apple II. Le nouveau contrôleur est apparu, il me semble, au moment de la sortie du SE30 (le mien marche toujours) en même temps que les lecteurs FDHD mais sur certaines machines, on pouvait rajouter ce contrôleur en option pour gérer les nouveaux lecteurs (ce que, comme tu le dis, étaient incapable de faire les anciens)



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la différence entre disquettes Mac (800 Ko) et PC (720 Ko) par contre, je suis plus réservé sur ton explication. En effet, le système de gestion des fichiers du PC (Fat 12 pour les disquettes) est différent de celui du Mac (HFS), et s'il fait perdre 80 Ko sur une "DD", il en fait gagner 100 sur une "HD" (1,3 Mo sur Mac, contre 1,4 sur PC). Je pense que c'est là l'explication, sinon, il ne suffirait pas d'ajouter un logiciel aux PC pour lire et écrire des disquettes au format Mac.



Je persiste et signe 

je viens de replonger 30 secondes dans la bible : Inside Macinstosh, en l'occurence volume II :

"Macintosh disks are formatted in a manner that allows a more efficient use of disk space than most microcomputer formatting schemes : the tracks are divided into five groups of 16 tracks each, and each group of tracks is accessed at a different rotational speed from the other groups (Those at the edge of the disk are accessed at slower speeds than those toward the center.)

Each group of tracks contains a different number of sectors :

(je résume : 12 à l'extérieur, puis 11, 10, 9 et 8).[/I]

Ceci étant dit, après le système HFS est effectivement différent de celui des PC et peut donc prendre plus de place mais là il faut faire attention à la signification des unités : 1Mo sur mac c'est pas 100 ko et encore moins 1000 000 octets. Je viens de revérifier sur une disquette qui contient 1 150 000 octets environ et qui a encore 255 ko de libres. Mais avec des 1000 qui veulent dire 1024, des 1000 000 qui veulent dire 1 048 576, c'est sûr que les comparaisons deviennent difficiels 

(Pour les disquettes HD, physiquement, elles sont formattées comme sur le PC : même nombre de secteurs au bord ou au centre. Sinon, on aurait eu des disquettes 1,6 Mo)

Il faudrait vérifier si les fichiers qui permettent de remplir à ras-bord une disquette PC rentrent sur une disquette mac où de combien on doit réduire (je pense qu'on perd effectivement un peu de place, rien qu'à cause des infos pour le finder, mais pas beaucoup).


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2006)

xuebidon a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, si quelqu'un avait une idée pour lire directement de vieilles disquettes sur un ordinateur moderne avec lecteur usb, cela m'arrangerait. J'ai pensé que ce pouvait être parce que j'avais ouvert en OSX3, et que ça marcherait peut-être en ouvrant sur OS9 (que je n'ai plus...)... Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée? N'y a-t-il pas un utilitaire permettant de visualiser le contenu d'une disquette qui ne s'ouvre pas et/ou de la faire monter sur un PB?



Il me semble bien effectivement que OSX ne gère plus les lecteurs de disquettes et, a priori, classic qui passe plutôt par X pour les drivers ne le gère pas forcément non plus.

Il faudrait que je regarde s'il y a des drivers OSX (ou que le driver OS9 marche mais j'en doute) pour les lecteurs imation, je dois pouvoir en tester un.

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai recopié les disquettes intéressantes sur disque dur depuis mon 7600, il y a belle lurette puis transféré par réseau. Mais je garde les disquettes pour certains trucs sur mes vieux clous (dont mon 512/800 qui a toujours bon pied bon oeil quand je l'allume )


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble bien effectivement que OSX ne gère plus les lecteurs de disquettes et, a priori, classic qui passe plutôt par X pour les drivers ne le gère pas forcément non plus.
> 
> Il faudrait que je regarde s'il y a des drivers OSX (ou que le driver OS9 marche mais j'en doute) pour les lecteurs imation, je dois pouvoir en tester un.
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, j'ai recopié les disquettes intéressantes sur disque dur depuis mon 7600, il y a belle lurette puis transféré par réseau. Mais je garde les disquettes pour certains trucs sur mes vieux clous (dont mon 512/800 qui a toujours bon pied bon oeil quand je l'allume )



Pour les Imation, si c'est des "Superdisk" dont tu parles, c'est mort, j'en ai deux, un USB sur mon iMac, et un "baie interne" sur mon PowerBook G3, ils ne lisent et n'écrivent que les 1,3 Mo. Rien à faire pour les 800 Ko, que ce soit sous OS 9 (natif, pas classic) ou X.

EDIT : En plus, le système et les logiciels ne les reconnaissent pas comme des "lecteurs internes".


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les Imation, si c'est des "Superdisk" dont tu parles, c'est mort, j'en ai deux, un USB sur mon iMac, et un "baie interne" sur mon PowerBook G3, ils ne lisent et n'écrivent que les 1,3 Mo. Rien à faire pour les 800 Ko, que ce soit sous OS 9 (natif, pas classic) ou X.
> 
> EDIT : En plus, le système et les logiciels ne les reconnaissent pas comme des "lecteurs internes".



Merci pour l'info : je sais que je pourrai en récupérer un un jour et ça peut toujours servir tant que ça tourne mais je n'avais jamais essayé avec des disquettes 800ko.


----------

